# paypal and ebay



## dangelo (22 Jul 2010)

can someone tell me do I have to have a credit card to sell on ebay?
I have just set up a paypal account, linked it to my BOI ac and am trying to sell an item but every time I get to the end of my listing submission it hops onto paypal and asks for cc details?

any ideas?


----------



## breener (23 Jul 2010)

my account is linked to my credit card and thought it was the preferred method on paypal but i could be wrong.


----------



## dangelo (23 Jul 2010)

yes, i thought i could link just bank account instead.
not sure what the point is in linking bank ac if it cannot be used in transactions.


----------

